# اقتراحات جيدة



## Michael (20 نوفمبر 2005)

اقتراحات جيدة

 وضع بعض الهاكات (الاضافات) 

مثل 

هاك اليوم عيد ميلاد...

هاك القوائم البريدية...

هاك اخر المواضيع المميزة...

بلاضافة الى هاك ارسال موضوع الى صديق او بالايميل...

وسلام ونعمة

والى عندة اى اضافات ياريت يقول


----------



## ezzzak (20 نوفمبر 2005)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> اقتراحات جيدة
> 
> وضع بعض الهاكات (الاضافات)
> 
> ...





افكار حلوله يا مايكل وانا معاك فيها


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2005)

افكار حلوة و رائعة... انا مفكر اعمل تحديث للنسخة الاخيرة و من ثم اضيف الهاكات الي ذكرتها.. اعطوني فرصة...


----------



## Michael (22 نوفمبر 2005)

الرب معك 

واى هاك او تحديث 

انا حاضر


----------



## Michael (22 نوفمبر 2005)

وكمان لو نضيف هاك الانذارات

وهاك من قام بتحميل المرفقات
وكمان لو نضيف هاك الانذارات

وهاك من قام بتحميل المرفقات

وهاك منع تنزيل المرفقات الا بعد التسجيل


وهاك منع تنزيل المرفقات الا بعد التسجيل


صلى من اجلى


----------



## Michael (22 نوفمبر 2005)

وكمان

هاك تصغير الصور تلقائياً 

فى الصور الرمزية


----------



## My Rock (23 نوفمبر 2005)

تمت اضافة هاك احصائيات المنتدى... لكن حتوقف لفترة... لاني ساعمل ستايل مسيحي خاص بنمتدانا... بعدها اضيف الهاكات كلها


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Michael (24 نوفمبر 2005)

الحقيقة انت شغال نار

ربنا يباركك على كل التحديثات الى عم بنشوفها يوم بعد يوم

الرب يباركك


----------



## استفانوس (24 نوفمبر 2005)

*ربنا يباركك اكثر فاكثر*


----------



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

جميلة اوى الاضافات دى يامايكل

ربنا يبارك المنتدى ويزيدوا اكتر واكتر

ربنا يبارك عملكم وحياتكم وخدمتكم


----------

